# Doggie haircuts?



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

I've searched a bit around on the forum and haven't found exactly what I'm looking for so I thought I would ask. 

Is there a website that shows the different styles for grooming? Our dog will have medium to long hair that will require professional grooming. Once I get her, I want to get her used to being bathed, blow-dryed and brushed for a while before I find a groomer. There are several groomers in the area that I can check out but I have no idea what haircuts for dogs are. The only ones that stick out in my mind are the standard poodle and schnauzer. I have no idea what to do for a smaller long-haired dog.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

What breed is she? Searching that breed should give you ideas of what is normally done.


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

She is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and Bichon Frise mix. I googled that mix and "Cavachon" for grooming and styles but not too much other than puppies for sale that come up. It's hard to even find a picture of an adult for that mix.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Google is your friend....

http://www.puppypoopy.com/cavachon9.html


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> Google is your friend....
> 
> http://www.puppypoopy.com/cavachon9.html


Thanks so much! I think I missed it because I "googled" myself out. Looking through the pictures now and they are adorable!


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

I just look at pictures LOL


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

since this is a mixed breed. you can do what you want pretty much lol. I think she would look cute in a longer clip, such as a 0 comb all over with a nice round face. I may take you a few gooming sessions with a groomer to get a cut you really like. But remember that the long fluffy hair cuts need to be maintained at home so you can keep the look and her tangle free


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently saw a poodle x pom cut like a mini schnauzer... it was painful.

For a non-shedding mixed breed I think I would be inclined to keep it in a puppy cut. That's what I do with Pixie (poodle x maltese)


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

I've heard of the puppy cut. There's more cuts though isn't there? The puppy, teddy bear, etc.? Maybe I'll combine Tankstar and lil_fuzzy. In the winter, we can keep her in a longer clip with the face, paws and rear trimmed up. In the warmer months we can keep her in a puppy cut. 

lil_fuzzy, I do like how Pixie's face is nice and trimmed up. She looks like she has such a sweet face. 

We are getting our girl tomorrow morning but I'm expecting a bald dog. She's been kept outside and I'm most certain she's not been groomed or even brushed so I think the breeder is just going to shave her completely so she can be washed. I'm cringing thinking about the matts she must have.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

There is no such real thing as a puppy cut. it can really mean anything. You will have to be specific to a groomer about length ect you want.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Jeepers said:


> We are getting our girl tomorrow morning but I'm expecting a bald dog. She's been kept outside and I'm most certain she's not been groomed or even brushed so I think the breeder is just going to shave her completely so she can be washed. I'm cringing thinking about the matts she must have.


Why are you getting a dog from such a horrible place then? Not only are you getting a mutt from a 'breeder' you're getting an uncared for mutt from a breeder...no offense but..really?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Trillian said:


> Why are you getting a dog from such a horrible place then? Not only are you getting a mutt from a 'breeder' you're getting an uncared for mutt from a breeder...no offense but..really?


She is getting her from a friend, for free. nothing wrong with that


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

Trillian said:


> Why are you getting a dog from such a horrible place then? Not only are you getting a mutt from a 'breeder' you're getting an uncared for mutt from a breeder...no offense but..really?


I can't really reply to this b/c this is just absurd. 


We picked her up tonight and she wasn't bald lol. She does have some bad tangles in her fur that I may need to snip. It will be a while before I can take her to a groomer. She's way too timid to be able to withstand it.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> I can't really reply to this b/c this is just absurd.
> 
> 
> We picked her up tonight and she wasn't bald lol. She does have some bad tangles in her fur that I may need to snip. It will be a while before I can take her to a groomer. She's way too timid to be able to withstand it.


Kudos to you for resuceing her from such a horrid life!!

Oh, and to help her in her timid state once she is use to you(probably a week or so)find a groomer that you really like and set up a meet and greet quite a few times before ever dropping her off! This will help her get to know the groomer/the shop/and help her know that you arent going to just leave her there once you DO take her! I did this for my rescue kitten for his first groomer, he was 6 months old, has 4" hair and knotted like CRAZY! We took him in 6 or so times(about a week in between) he got use to the lady, a GREAT groomer, and the 5th and 6th times we put him on the table and brushed him together, then the 6th time we put him in the clean cat room and let him get a feel around it. Then by the 7th time, his scheduled grooming day, he went to her NO PROBLEM, I made sure I brought him in no more then 5 minutes before his scheduled time, then she got him done and I picked him up 10 min after he was done!

Now, 6 years latter he is an old pro, goes in 2-4x per year and LOVES going to the groomer and coming back a brand new kitty!!:wink:


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Totally agree! Drives me insane! Everyone tells everyone oh just tell em you want a puppy cut! Than you ask how short or long? And they sorta go braindead for a minute there because no one explained any further to them except say puppy cut! lol. Then they get overwhelmed and they want it short they want it long they dunno they tell you to do whatever you want your the groomer. Woo do i hate the puppy cut. People want it on all sorts of different breeds that can't even get it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I would take her to the groomer sooner than later. Matts and tangles HURT. They're pulling on the dog's skin constantly and you really shouldn't be using scissors to cut them out. It's very easy to accidently cut their skin. So, I would go ahead and take her to the groomer, they'll give her a haircut and a nice bath and I'm sure your dog will feel much better.


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 12, 2011)

I brought a dematting brush and worked on her for an hour last night. She fell asleep in my lap.  I will HAVE to take her to get completely shaven down and the works done. There's just too much matting and I can't do it, particularly on her neck and on her face, right under her ears. I know they hurt her because if I even touch her face she flips the eff out. 
I'll get her shaven so we can make a fresh start and can keep up with brushings.
I can't make her an grooming appointment until she gets her rabies shot. I'm going to call for a vet appointment this morning as soon as the office opens. She also needs a check-up and has a bit of a cough (kennel cough perhaps).


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is in your hands and will get the care and love she deserves. Cavalier fur mats terribly, especially behind the ears. I don't have any experience with bichons, but I can only imagine their coats need weekly combing at the very least. I have tons of combs and brushes for my dogs. I have only one brush for me! I have a comb made by a company named Bamboo that has teeth that rotate. It is wonderful for combing out mats are aren't too big or tight.

Trillian, there is another thread on how Jeepers came about getting this little dog. She deserves credit. She is not paying for the dog.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

By puppy cut I mean same length all over. I like to keep Pixie quite short, because it prevents matting. I let it grow a bit over winter though, and wasn't going to have her groomed until it warmed up a bit, but she started matting like there was no tomorrow, and 2 weeks ago she just had to be groomed. Despite me brushing her and cutting the tangles out as they appeared, it just wasn't enough.

So if the dog is prone to matting, I would aim to keep it really short.


----------



## kingkongpet (Jul 12, 2011)

Check here:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pet+haircut&aq=f

Doggie haircut clips on youtube.com. Just for reference.


----------

